

Form: interaction and prototyping design tool for iOS apps - danielbru
http://www.relativewave.com/form.html

======
perishabledave
Just watched the demo. Looks similar to Origami. The price is relatively high,
will there be a trial version?

Also, I'm a bit confused about Relative Interface. You have a product page
dedicated to it, but no links to either the source or information on how to
purchase it.

~~~
mxweas
RelativeInterface is the framework that powers rendering for compositions made
with Form. There's no need to purchase it. We're hoping to open it up for
people to use in non-Form projects, but that announcement will be coming
later.

------
peckrob
You might want to have a look at this site in Firefox.

I'm on Firefox 32 on Mac and the videos are grainy and blocky (like trying to
watch satellite TV during a rain storm or a badly compressed JPEG). It's so
bad I'm having a really hard time telling what they're showing. The header
video only loads about every 5th time for me, otherwise I get either a spinner
or just a blank white screen.

When it shows up, I also can't click the "Get Mac App" or "Get iOS Viewer"
buttons. They doesn't seem to do anything.

Opened it up in Safari and Chrome and looks and work much better.

~~~
mxweas
Unfortunately, Firefox only supports Ogg for video. Although it's open, it's
far worse than h.264 for quality :(

------
notduncansmith
I really expected clicking on the down button to scroll me downwards. I was
disappointed.

That said, after watching the tutorial video I noticed that the narrator was
able to accomplish quite a bit, with relatively low technical knowledge. It
makes me wonder why building real apps isn't this easy.

------
unclebunkers
Your site design makes me nauseous, and it's not clear what I'm looking at.

